# Wie startet ihr den ersten Tag?



## Havamal (2. August 2008)

Als erstes werde ich wohl 3 Stunden im Charakter Fenster verbringen, mir mal alle Klassen und optischen Optionen ansehn!Dann werde ich mir meine alten Namen reservieren Annata für meinen main Schattenkrieger, Rau für meinen Chosen!
Wenn mein Shattenkrieger endlich fertig ist und schön blass und gefährlich aussieht, starte ich
Als erstes geh ich auf Erkundungstour und erforsche die Welt! Sobald ich level 5 bin werd ich mir mal Zerstörung vorknüpfen, Sobald es verfügbar ist werde ich all meine Klamotten in schwarz, grau und noch irgendeine depri Farbe färben um somit noch mehr Schrecken in meinen Feinden zu wecken!
Auf jedenfall werd ich mir viel Zeit lassen um auch ja nichts zu verpassen!


----------



## Camillo70 (2. August 2008)

also ich werde genau wie du auch erstmal 3stunden im Optionsmenü verbringen dann werd ich versuchen charaktere so zu erstellen wie aus meinem lieblings Anime X-1999 dann teste ich erstmal alle Klassen an und entscheide mich dann für 2 einen auf der Seite der Ordnung und eine auf der Zerstörung.

spielen werde ich am ersten Tag nicht da es ja kaum möglich sein wird^^


----------



## Sanitäter (2. August 2008)

erst mal schön mehrere Chars auf Chaos seite machen ... am besten von jedem einen da ich noch gar nicht weis was ich zocken werde ... das wird bestimmt schon an die 2 stunden dauern...
Dann erst ma die optimalen Graphik optionen einstellen damit ja alles schön fluffig läuft...

Dann und damit komme ich zum wichtigsten Punkt... meine Frau für mehrere Stunden zum einkaufen schicken mit ihrer besten Freundin, das Telefon ausmachen, Handy ausschalten ... türklingel abstellen , jede menge Knabberzeug bereitstellen und das trinken, vor allem was mit Koffein und Taurin, nicht vergessen.

Da ich in der Krankenpflege Arbeite werde ich mir einen Blasenkatheter legen um nicht durch so unnötiges wie zum Klo laufen gestört zu werden... und dann ja DANN werde ich die Fenster noch zuziehen damit ja kein Sonnenlicht auf den Flachbildschirm strahlt, die Boxen schön laut aufdrehn damit ja net was von der Stimmung verloren geht... und da ich ja Urlaub in der Zeit vom 2.9 - 10.9 habe... werde ich sowas wie Körperhygiene und essen mal ausfallen lasse *g* Man muss ja schließlich seine Pflicht erfüllen und alle Bugs suchen/melden damit das ein Hammergeiles GAME wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (2. August 2008)

Ich werd mir erstmal alle Klassenbeschreibungen durchlesen, im Optionsmenü rumspielen und dann meinen Char erstellen. natürlich einen Auserkoren^^ ob ich nun gleich zu beginn PvE oder PvP mache hängt davon ab, ob die gebiete überfüllt sind oder nicht. Oder ich werde den Wälzer des Wissens unter die lupe nehmen und versuchen dort etwas freizuschalten. wenn ich ein paar Level aufgestiegen bin, werde ich mir meine Rüstung Färben. Wunschfarben bei mir sind: dunkel-blau, schwarz und dunkel-grün.  Falls ich es am ersten tag schaffe, werde ich mir eine tröphe zulegen und an meine Rüstung heften. Mehr fällt mir für den ersten Tag nicht ein.

Edit: damit mein Kater an diesem tag nicht nervt, weil er hunger oder Durst hat, werde einen riesigen berg mit Futter in seinen Napf tun und eine extra große Schüssel mit Wasser oder katzenmilch bereitstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja vielleicht schläft er ja auch den ganzen Tag. Sonst soll meine Mutter sich mal ausnahmsweise um ihn kümmern.


----------



## Khorns Dude (2. August 2008)

Also ich werd wahrscheinlich 3 Stunden an meinen Schattenkrieger arbeiten sobald ich das getan habe ist der magus auf der  Seite der Zerstörung dran.
Dan werd ich mich bis lvl 7 hocharbeiten. Werd noch die Rüstung meines Schattenkriegers schwarz färben sieht bei den bestimmt gut aus^^
Und am Ende geb ich den Dunkelelfen was aufs Maul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masarius (2. August 2008)

Erstmal meine Namen reservieren...und dann wie die andern hier auch X Stunden am Char basteln bis er perfekt aussieht ^^
Ich werd eh nicht zocken am Anfangen, weil ich da am lernen sein werde und wenn ich dann Anfange zu spielen lern ich nicht mehr xD
Insofern kann ich das ganze dann recht entspannt angehen, wäre zwar auch gern von Anfang an dabei aber was soll man machen ^^


----------



## Chiroc (2. August 2008)

Charaktererstellung wird nicht lange dauern, ich weiß schon wie mein Schwarzork ungefähr aussehen soll und dann wird einfach gezockt und gezockt und gezockt und ab und zu mal "WAAAAGH!" gebrüllt.


----------



## Qulhata (2. August 2008)

ich werde erst mal meina freundinn sagen das ich jetzt erst mal einen monat zocke werde ( das wird ärger geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
dann werde ich mir meinen jünger des khain machen und dan anfangen hochlefenohren zu sammeln für meine kette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. August 2008)

Ich brauch nicht wirklich lange um den Runenpriester zu erstellen. Da die Zwerge eh sogut wie alle gleich aussehen, einfach haarig, klein und grimmig. Also ist es im Endeffekt egal außer vielleicht die Hautfarbe und Bartfarbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freundin wird erstmal bescheid gesagt, zum Glück ist sie sehr tollerant und genehmigt mir den Freiraum wenn ich spielen will. Andere Aktivitäten wie Hobbys und Sport werden erstmal nebensache. Im großen und ganzen wird 1 Woche auf jedenfall durchgezockt, dann wird das lockerer aussehen mit dem spielen.

Und was ich nach der Charerstellung machen werde? Hm... naja ich werde direkt anfangen zu spielen obwohl es das releasedatum ist, da ich nicht bei der Beta teilnehme oder eine CE habe. Hab schon genug gewartet. 
Aber bin hohen mutes da ich einen Zwerg spielen werde und auf einem RP Realm gehe, geh ich stark von aus das die Bevölkerung sich in grenzen hällt. Sind zwar viele Leute dann da aber als Chaos würde ich mir eher sorgen machen (Chosen, Barbar etc. sind ja wohl die beliebtesten).

Mal sehen wie es wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (2. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Ich brauch nicht wirklich lange um den Runenpriester zu erstellen. Da die Zwerge eh sogut wie alle gleich aussehen, einfach haarig, klein und grimmig. Also ist es im Endeffekt egal außer vielleicht die Hautfarbe und Bartfarbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja, da ich auch auf einem RP Realm bin, versuch ich schon am ersten Tag dich wegzumoschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> dann werd ich versuchen charaktere so zu erstellen wie aus meinem lieblings Anime X-1999




isn witz oder?


wenn man seinen chosen irgendwann wie son goku oder Pikachu gestalten kann ,dann ruftm ich, ich bin der erste der es tut!


----------



## Geige (2. August 2008)

wenn ich spiele werd ichs wie folgt machen

mir alle chars mal ansehn und dann nach gefühl entscheiden welche klasse/rasse ich spielen werde
dann das buch zwerge oder elfen rausziehn und mir ieinen nebencharakter der handlung suchen 
desen name passend und dessen hintergrund mich anspricht wählen =D


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Achja, da ich auch auf einem RP Realm bin, versuch ich schon am ersten Tag dich wegzumoschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Duck* ich geh lieber jetzt schonmal in Deckung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich mir sogar noch sehr gut vorstellen kann ist, dass du direkt ins Startgebiet von den Zwergen läufst nur um mich den ganzen Tag zu verkloppen. Ich seh jetzt schon die Szene wie ein kleiner Zwerg vor dem riesen Ork wegrennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (2. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> *Duck* ich geh lieber jetzt schonmal in Deckung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hellseher, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Hellseher, wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In solch Dingen schon aber ich kenne die Prozedur des sterbens, du wirst mir da keine Angst einjagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. August 2008)

Achja ich werd wohl am ersten tag ins UCP Ts gehen und nochmal alles abklären mit meinen leuten dmait der start auch gelingt.


----------



## evilcore (2. August 2008)

Ich werde mich daran ergötzen das ich früher spielen kann als der restliche mob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und mir erstmal meinen witchunter erstellen. 
mit dem witchhunter werd ich mich dann an die arbeit machen ketzer (und unschuldige) ordentlich zu verhören und abzufackeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann gehts auch hoffentlich schnell ab ins rvr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leichenlager07 (2. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Als erstes werde ich wohl 3 Stunden im Charakter Fenster verbringen, mir mal alle Klassen und optischen Optionen ansehn!Dann werde ich mir meine alten Namen reservieren Annata für meinen main Schattenkrieger, Rau für meinen Chosen!



also ich werd erstmal auf jedem server nen char mit dem namen annata und rau erstellen... ne natürlich nich. aber ich halts für keine gute idee seine wunschnamen rumzuposaunen, denn das macht die chance eben diese noch zu erwischen sicher nich größer. nur als kleiner tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (2. August 2008)

Hmm...erst mal alle settings einstellen danach halt charackter erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nen hexenjäger

Tja und danach wie man halt so anfängt....questen und welt erkunden gucken was es so gut und hoffen das ich alles peil. Mehr kann man da nicht planen wenn man nicht arg viel weiß^^


----------



## HGVermillion (2. August 2008)

Hmm... mal gucken, die ersten 4-5 Lvl spielen und dem Char kenenzuleren, und dann rein in die Schlacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (2. August 2008)

ich werde versuchen die ersten 10 level nie zu sterben vielleicht gibs dafür ja nen Titel*g*


----------



## Neolus (2. August 2008)

ich werd mir erst einmal meine char namen sichern charakter erstellen grafikoptionen anschauen/umstellen und dann anfangen schnell zu lvln damit ich aus dem anfangsgebiet raus bin sobald die masse auch spielen kann. (dank hs start)
Ansonsten alles erkunden quests machen Öffentliche quests machen und die ersten pvp schlachten mit meiner ucp Allianz schlagen.


----------



## Noriana (2. August 2008)

Ich werde erstmal einige Zeit damit verbringen meinen Char schön zu modellieren. Danach halt mit den Gildenleuten losziehen wobei ich jetzt schon weiß, dass alle im TS durcheinanderplappern werden weil jeder etwas Neues entdeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (2. August 2008)

Noriana schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal einige Zeit damit verbringen meinen Char schön zu modellieren. Danach halt mit den Gildenleuten losziehen wobei ich jetzt schon weiß, dass alle im TS durcheinanderplappern werden weil jeder etwas Neues entdeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohja darauf freue ich mich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Zunächst mal wird der erste Tag ein organisatorisches Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu allererst werden wir Blitzartig alle Gildis darüber informieren welchen Server wir nehmen...

... als nächstes werd ich mir einen XBeliebigen Zerstörungs - Char Namens Zarkash auf besagtem Server erstellen, damit mein Name reserviert ist.

Bis dann mal alle Gildis auf dem selben Server eingetrudelt sind, und im TS einigermaßen Ruhe herrscht, sollte ich auch damit fertig sein, meinen eigentlichen Charakter zu erstellen *g*

Tjo, und dann...gehts eben los!

WAAAAAGH!


----------



## Chiroc (2. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Tjo, und dann...gehts eben los!
> 
> WAAAAAGH!



Daz is’ kein Schlachtruf für schwache Chaoz Mänsch’n, wie dich!


----------



## Camillo70 (2. August 2008)

> Ich brauch nicht wirklich lange um den Runenpriester zu erstellen. Da die Zwerge eh sogut wie alle gleich aussehen, einfach haarig, klein und grimmig. Also ist es im Endeffekt egal außer vielleicht die Hautfarbe und Bartfarbe
> 
> Freundin wird erstmal bescheid gesagt, zum Glück ist sie sehr tollerant und genehmigt mir den Freiraum wenn ich spielen will. Andere Aktivitäten wie Hobbys und Sport werden erstmal nebensache. Im großen und ganzen wird 1 Woche auf jedenfall durchgezockt, dann wird das lockerer aussehen mit dem spielen.
> 
> ...





> Achja, da ich auch auf einem RP Realm bin, versuch ich schon am ersten Tag dich wegzumoschen



Also wenn ihr nur auf einen RP realm gehen wollt wegen weniger Bevölkerung dann seit ihr echt das letzte was es gibt auf einem RP Realm sollte man sich an alle Regeln halten von Namensgebung bis denglish weglassen sonst versaut ihr den anderen Menschen die Rollenspiel wollen das ganze Spiel.



> isn witz oder?
> 
> 
> wenn man seinen chosen irgendwann wie son goku oder Pikachu gestalten kann ,dann ruftm ich, ich bin der erste der es tut!



X is ja auch kein Fantasy Anime das sind alles Menschen die auch recht realistisch gezeichnet sind hier malein beispiel^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber darf Man fragen wer du bist da du UCP erwähnt hast bin auch im UCP^^ Dorian


----------



## Rayon (2. August 2008)

char erstellen, einloggen, mit der gilde losziehen und hoffentlich schnell aus t1 sein bevor der zerg kommt um dann gemütlich und entspannt questen zu können in leereren gebieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (2. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr nur auf einen RP realm gehen wollt wegen weniger Bevölkerung dann seit ihr echt das letzte was es gibt auf einem RP Realm sollte man sich an alle Regeln halten von Namensgebung bis denglish weglassen sonst versaut ihr den anderen Menschen die Rollenspiel wollen das ganze Spiel.



Öhmm...ich denke mal, dass eigentlich meine meisten Beiträge zeigen sollten, dass ich RPler bin, was hat das, was ich damit gesagt habe, damit zu tun, dass es dort weniger Bevölkerung gibt und was das ganze noch mit Namensgebung und denglish zu tun haben soll, versteh ich überhaupt nicht mehr...


----------



## ElWimmero (2. August 2008)

wah das kann ich mir schon wieder vorstellen ^^

Den ganzen Müll den dann die Leute wieder verzapfn werdn.

kann mich noch an wow erinnern...  

keiner kannte es wirklich aber immer ein paar die meinten sie wissen alles xD 



Frage damals im ts: nimmt die rüstung schaden wenn man immer wieder von weit obn runterspringt?
Antwort welche innerhalb von Sekunden kam: Nein kannst überall runterspringen.


oder


die Aussage während der 1. Bosskämpfe: Wenn ihr angegriffen werdet dann müsst ihr die ganze Zeit springen dadurch werdet ihr viel seltener vom Boss getroffen.


und das geilste


vor Stormwind... wir testen gerade alle das Angeln... Bekantermaßen hat man am anfang nix oder Matschschnapper gefangen.
Jeder beschwert sich dass er nix fängt und was sagt einer im Ts? "Also ich fang die ganze zeit Schildkröten"

danach Schweigen im Ts...

Ich frag nochmal was? Schildkröten? du meinst doch wohl Matschnapper oder? NE! Schildkröten ... hab sicher schon so 15 davon... die beißen wie wild die viecher!

Glaub es hat ungefähr ne viertelstunde gedauert bis man ihm erklärn konnte das es KEINE Schildkröten sind...


Da freu ich mich schon richtig drauf wenn ich dann den ersten bei WAR im ts blöd fragen hör: "Mein Magus will seine 2hand Waffe nicht anlegen!!!"


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2008)

Mir erstmal einen der eifrigen Spieler suchen, die eine PreOrder Box bestellt haben und nicht so geizig mit der Herausgabe von Buddy oder Trial Keys sind. Ich denke, ich werde eine gewisse Auszeit von WoW nehmen und mal in Warhammer reinschnuppern, vorausgesetzt die oben erwähnte Versuch trägt Früchte.

Was ich spielen werde? Chaos! Was da gibts keine Zwerge?! Nagut dann halt Ordnung. 

Hoi Zwerge!


----------



## Moronic (2. August 2008)

Ich nehm mir die traditionelle Woche Urlaub, verkriech mich mit ausreichender Versorgung in meiner Wohnung und hoffe dann spätestens am dritten Tag vernünftig spielen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Daz is' kein Schlachtruf für schwache Chaoz Mänsch'n, wie dich!



Sei nett zu mir, oder du kriegst keine Buffs *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich liebe es ein Healer zu sein!

Und wenigstens sind wir nicht von ein paar Langohren als Ablenkungsmanöver benutzt worden, nur mal so am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (2. August 2008)

> Was ich spielen werde? Chaos! Was da gibts keine Zwerge?! Nagut dann halt Ordnung.



eins ist richtig das andere nicht und das ist ein apell an die Menscheit: es heißt ZERSTÖRUNG^^ chaos ist ein eigenes Volk.
aber war klar das ein wow spieler dass nicht weiß hrhr



> Öhmm...ich denke mal, dass eigentlich meine meisten Beiträge zeigen sollten, dass ich RPler bin, was hat das, was ich damit gesagt habe, damit zu tun, dass es dort weniger Bevölkerung gibt und was das ganze noch mit Namensgebung und denglish zu tun haben soll, versteh ich überhaupt nicht mehr...



dann tut es mir leid ich habe dich dann falsch interpretiert ich dachte du meintest damit : höhö coll weniger bevölkerung? höhö dann komme ich auch aufn rp server und mosh dich um.

Tut mir leid.


----------



## Chiroc (2. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> dann tut es mir leid ich habe dich dann falsch interpretiert ich dachte du meintest damit : höhö coll weniger bevölkerung? höhö dann komme ich auch aufn rp server und mosh dich um.
> 
> Tut mir leid.



Unfug, ich würd eher nach Non RPler suchen und die Umzumoschen, dass ist das feine an AoC...man sieht einen Deatlord auf einen RP Server und kloppt ihn einfach um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varek Varsson (2. August 2008)

Ich muss zum Glück nicht zu release sachen machen wie Klassen anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich Spiele erstmal meine Gilden/Open Beta und dann werden vor dem anderen Mob Spieler erstmal Namen reserviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> aber darf Man fragen wer du bist da du UCP erwähnt hast bin auch im UCP^^ Dorian




Dorian, olle Nase


Me = Thixo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT.: _Bild entfernt // quote verkleinert_
EDIT2.:_nun aber wirklich_


----------



## reebow (2. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Namen reservieren Annata für meinen main Schattenkrieger, Rau für meinen Chosen!




hm naja ich werd versuchen die namen vor dir zu reservieren einfach nur weil ich gemein bin x)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spass natürlich, ich machs ganz spannend und lass mich überraschen was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (2. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sei nett zu mir, oder du kriegst keine Buffs *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir hab’n uns’re Schamane un’ du musst nett zu mir sein, weil ich viel größa un’ stärka bin, alz du Git!


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> eins ist richtig das andere nicht und das ist ein apell an die Menscheit: es heißt ZERSTÖRUNG^^ chaos ist ein eigenes Volk.
> aber war klar das ein wow spieler dass nicht weiß hrhr



Test bestanden, sehr gut. Natürlich habe ich den Fehler absichtlich eingebaut um zu sehen ob meine Beiträge aufmerksam durchgelesen werden.

Und außerdem, darüberhinaus und desweiteren gleich mit, sollte ich wirklich WAR spielen werde ich mir als Zwerg ohnehin nur zwei Fragen stellen.

1) Sind das Zwerge?
2) Falls nein, welchen von denen haue ich zuerst kaputt?


----------



## Kresse (2. August 2008)

Also -> Char erstellen, mit Gilde PQ's grinden.
Ich denke mal, darauf wird der erste Tag hinauslaufen und die danach wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Wenns von Anfang an auf Gegrinde (= Langweilig) hinausläuft geb ich mir die Kugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nene, da erforsch ich schon lieber die Spielwelt im Rahmen einiger Quests ^^


----------



## Gutebesserung (2. August 2008)

Ganz einfach ich werde es so ähnlich wie beim Start von WoW machen: Ich werde mir was zu essen an den Rechner stellen und dann warten bis ich reinkomme. Dann werde ich etwa 3 Tage Spielen, bis die Offiziellen Server eingeschaltet werden. Dann werde ich mich erstmal einen Tag zurücklehnen und die Leute erstmal alles zusammenbrechen lassen was an Serverleistung da ist. Wenn es sich dann wieder beruhigt hat werd ich wieder normal weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bowko (2. August 2008)

Ich werde den ersten Tag wohl damit zubringen:
1. Charakter erstellen
2. Nach 3 Stunden rausfinden wie das Gameplay funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Trotzdem am ersten Monster "wipen"
4. Über meine eigene Unfähgikeit beömmeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Nein Spaß beiseite. Ich werd wohl gleich mit meinen Kumpels losquesten gehen...nach 2 Stunden Charerstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## phul1 (2. August 2008)

Installieren -> Einloggen -> Hoffen das Login Server noch on sind.
Optionene -> Für meinen momentanen Low-End PC alles einstellen -> Character erstellen -> losleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

Ich werde mich in mein Kämmerchen zurückziehen, das Licht ausmachen.

Dann schau ich erstma den Trailer komplett an.
Dann werd ich ne gute Stunde an dem Perfekten Charakter basteln.
Nach 3 Stunden (Tagen) spielen merk ich dann "ihh das gefällt mir net" und mach mir einen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr kennt sicherlich alle des LvL 30 Loch bei WOW ^^ 
da fall ich jedes mal rein
Hab nu schon 5 Charakter auf 30-40 und kB mehr ;P

Naja ich wart erstma ab und lehne mich entspannt zurück


----------



## Daviii (3. August 2008)

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es schon in den ersten 3 Tagen bevor alle anderen richtig kommen so weit, dass wo auch immer ich dann bin keine Lags durch die anderen entstehen.


----------



## Havamal (3. August 2008)

Ich will auf jedenfall auf grosse Entdecker tour gehen und mir alles ansehn im elfen gebiet!Wenn es ein Meer gibt geh ich schwimmen und ersauf dann wahrscheinlich wie in Wow! Berge werden bestiegen, Schluchten hinunter gesprungen, Höhlen erkundet!

Ich will spielen , ich will spielen


----------



## Zaratres (3. August 2008)

char erstellen und powerleveln wie immer ^^
aber erst rausfinden wie der char sich spielen lest und möglich oft bei meinem freund in der war show mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (3. August 2008)

-Mh Spiel installieren (wird wohl einiges an Zeit kosten -.-)
-TS anmachen, mit Freunden drüber aufregen/lustig machen das alles so lange dauert
-Spiel starten, Server suchen, Cha. erstellen, einloggen...Tutorial ausmachen!, alles an Grafik umstellen was nur möglich ist
-Erstmal keine Ahnung vom Gamplay haben und einfach drauf los zocken
-Nebenbei mit Kumpels im Ts scheiße labern

So könnte mein Tag aussehen...


----------



## Eisenseele (3. August 2008)

Wenns bei mir so läuft wie beim start von WoW, werde ich das spiel installieren, versuchen den ganzen Tag einzuloggen. dann abend aufgeben und mir im Kino einen 3 Stunden Film anschauen (damals Aviator). Wenn ich dann nachhause komme komm ich auf die Server aber der Tag ist dann auch schon um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am zweiten Tag werde ich dann für die Zerstörung ins Felde ziehn.


----------



## Rosengarten (3. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ich will auf jedenfall auf grosse Entdecker tour gehen und mir alles ansehn im elfen gebiet!Wenn es ein Meer gibt geh ich schwimmen und ersauf dann wahrscheinlich wie in Wow! Berge werden bestiegen, Schluchten hinunter gesprungen, Höhlen erkundet!
> 
> Ich will spielen , ich will spielen


Man kann nicht ersaufen!


----------



## Tuplow5156 (3. August 2008)

Bowko schrieb:


> 3. Trotzdem am ersten Monster "wipen"
> 4. Über meine eigene Unfähgikeit beömmeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie hatte ich kurzzeitig ein Bild von einem Chaos Magus im kopf der gegen einen kleinen Hasen verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls überhaupt da Hasen exestieren können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bowko (3. August 2008)

Das Karnickel des Todes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=659

Ist zwar kein Kaninchen, aber auch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. August 2008)

1. installieren anfangen
2. TS und mIRC joinen
3. Junkfood und kiste Coke+Bier bereitstellen
4. nach der Installation das Spiel starten und die Einstellung aufs Optimun stellen (alles hoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
5. Charakter erstellen, welchen weiss ich jetzt noch nicht, zum Zeitpunkt werd ich dann aber auch nichtmehr überegen müssen
6. loslegen und so schnell es geht meiner Gilde beitreten


----------



## Sin (3. August 2008)

Der erste Tag ist voll durchgeplant:

3 Stunden warten bis die Loginserver gehen
3 Stunden bis die Server selber wieder gehen
3 Stunden Für Charerstellung weil irgendein Trottel mir meinen Namen geklaut hat
3 Stunden warten weil die Server wieder abgestürzt sind 

Ihr habt wohl noch nie nen Release eines Mmorpgs mitgemacht oder? ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. August 2008)

Also mein Server beim WoW release ging, beim RO release von Beta auf Live ging auch.. AoC ging auch Problemlos.. sind halt nicht immer alle Server betroffen und ausserdem biste selber Schuld wenn du dir die Trafficzeiten aussuchst zum starten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (3. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=659
> 
> Ist zwar kein Kaninchen, aber auch lustig
> 
> ...



El Pollo Grande... oh man, oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber jetzt mal eine ernsthafte Frage an alle Leute die schreiben das sie 2-3Std. für ihre Charerstellung brauchen. Warum braucht ihr denn bitteschön solang? Gesicht 2min, fertig... Körper 2min, fertig... und so weiter. Für eine Charerstellung braucht man maximal 10min, könnt ihr mir sagen was ihr wollt (also für einen Char). Als ob die Chars 300 verschiedene Augenbrauen tragen können und so weiter...


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

Du weisst sicher wie simpel die Charerstellung bei World of Warcraft ist? Ich hab sogar dort eineinhalb Stunden zugebracht, bei meinem alllerallerersten Char (Undead Warlock) *g*

Es ist einfach dieses Wissen: "Ok, das wird mein allererster Char im neuen Spiel...an diesen Avatar werde ich mich mein Leben lang erinnern" elches einen dann zuer Perfektion treibt *g*


----------



## Immondys (3. August 2008)

Wenns ein Mittwoch ist - Ich komme von der Arbeit heim, installiere das Game. Dann versuche ich online zu kommen. Server leider down. In die Tischplatte beißen, per TS festzustellen versuchen auf welchem Server meine Bekannten spielen. Meinen Sohn fragen ob er online ist, um meinen frust abzubauen seine versaute Mathearbeit erwähnen, wieder zu meinem Computer gehen, den Sohn zu bette scheuchen wofür ich mir sein rumgefluche anhören darf, meine Frau von ihrer Turngruppe abholen - irgendwann um 1 uhr feststellen das ich einen char erstellen kann, von der Frau zu Bett gescheucht werden und mich darauf freuen, das ich am nächsten Tag - vielleicht einmal spielen kann...


----------



## Rappi (3. August 2008)

Wo wir schon beim Thema Charaktererstellung sind:
Wie umfangreich fallen denn die optischen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten aus? Bei World of Warcraft z.B kann man ja nur ein Gesicht auswählen, dann die Frisur drauf und fertig. Ist das bei WAR auch so?

MfG


----------



## Chiroc (3. August 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Wo wir schon beim Thema Charaktererstellung sind:
> Wie umfangreich fallen denn die optischen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten aus? Bei World of Warcraft z.B kann man ja nur ein Gesicht auswählen, dann die Frisur drauf und fertig. Ist das bei WAR auch so?
> 
> MfG



Hmm...das Problem ist, dass eine Antwort darauf gegen die NDA verstoßen dürfte.


----------



## Rayon (3. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Hmm...das Problem ist, dass eine Antwort darauf gegen die NDA verstoßen dürfte.


Richtig, fällt unter die NDA und somit darf dir auf diese Antwort niemand antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (3. August 2008)

das fällt nur dann unter die Nda wenn man in der Beta ist und das Zeug unterschrieben hat*g*

aber mit dem vergleich zu wow hast schon nicht falsh gelegen aber ich geb nix defintives zu*g*

Aber es wird trotzdem laaaange dauern bei der Char erstellung, Bei Oblivion hab ich 2 Tage gebraucht!


----------



## Sempai02 (3. August 2008)

Da ich den Charakter wohl schon aus der PO-Beta kenne, werde ich einfach loslegen und die Questtexte genießen. Falls dies wegen Serverdowns nicht geht, schaue ich mir in den Foren das Geheule ("Bähä. Das geht ja alles nicht.") und das Geflame ("Lol. WoW lief schon am ersten Tag ohne Probleme.") an. Wobeich hoffe,dank PO und CE am Releasetag schon etwas von den Startgebieten weg zu sein.


----------



## alu9card (3. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Da ich den Charakter wohl schon aus der PO-Beta kenne, werde ich einfach loslegen und die Questtexte genießen. Falls dies wegen Serverdowns nicht geht, schaue ich mir in den Foren das Geheule ("Bähä. Das geht ja alles nicht.") und das Geflame ("Lol. WoW lief schon am ersten Tag ohne Probleme.") an. Wobeich hoffe,dank PO und CE am Releasetag schon etwas von den Startgebieten weg zu sein.



werde alles zu 100% gleich machen xD


----------



## Rappi (3. August 2008)

Naja, dann warte ich eben bis zum Release, um zu sehen, wie die Charaktererstellung ausfällt. 

mfg
Rappi


----------



## Sin (3. August 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Wo wir schon beim Thema Charaktererstellung sind:
> Wie umfangreich fallen denn die optischen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten aus? Bei World of Warcraft z.B kann man ja nur ein Gesicht auswählen, dann die Frisur drauf und fertig. Ist das bei WAR auch so?
> 
> MfG



Schau mal bei Youtube. da findest du 2-3 videos zum thema char erstellung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Youtube. da findest du 2-3 videos zum thema char erstellung.



Signed...allerdings würde ich sie mir schnell ansehen, die guten Videos zu dem Thema haben die lästige Angewohnheit, sehr schnell aus Copyrightgründen von der Seite zu verschwinden.

Ich sag jetzt aus mal aus meinen Quellen...freu dich auf eine wirklich umfangreiche Charerstellung! Nicht so überladen wie bei AoC, aber definitiv mehr Möglichkeiten als bei WoW!


----------



## Havamal (3. August 2008)

habt ihr gelesen 4er August OB


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> habt ihr gelesen 4er August OB




 Wo gelesen? Quellenangabe bitte!


----------



## Gocu (3. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> habt ihr gelesen 4er August OB



da würde ich auch gerne die Quelle wissen, außerdem hätte sich das doch schon vor Monaten rumgesprochen, wenn das stimmen würde


----------



## Sempai02 (3. August 2008)

Die youtube-Videos kann man eh vergessen. Meistens haben sie eine absolut miese Qualität und dazu noch miese Sounduntermalung in Form von unpassendem Gangsta-Zeugs. Dann lieber auf Buffed-Videos oder Release warten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

Hab ich mir auch grade gedacht Sempai xDD

die meisten sind halt von conventions abgefilmt mit handy oder was weiss ich  ...aber es dauert ja nicht mehr lange bis die grausame NDA weg ist und wir alles sehen können ^^


----------



## hannesy (3. August 2008)

ich werde meinen char richtig schön gestalten und mir schön viel zeit nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dannach wird gekellert und only pvp gemacht )


----------



## Freddy1111 (3. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> da würde ich auch gerne die Quelle wissen, außerdem hätte sich das doch schon vor Monaten rumgesprochen, wenn das stimmen würde



Er meint woll dies:

PreOder Programm start

Heißt aber nicht das die OB startet


----------



## EliteOrk (4. August 2008)

Mit dem Wissen, dass am ersten Tag wahrscheinlich sowieso kaum normaler Spielbetrieb möglich sein wird, werde ich mir gemütlich meinen Traumchar zusammenstellen und mich dann in WoW einloggen und mich (vorerst) von meiner Gilde und Bekannten verabschieden.
Danach zock ich mal wieder Mafia durch (^^ best game ever).
Abends dann, gegen 24 Uhr, werde ich erste Gehversuche in der Warhammerwelt wagen :>

Ehrlichgesagt hab ich garkein Bock auf das Spiel, werd ihm aber aus Prinzip ne Chance geben^^


----------



## Rayon (4. August 2008)

3 tage vor offiziellem beginn char erstellen, einloggen und möglichst weit weg vom anfangsgebiet gehen. nn zerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du weisst sicher wie simpel die Charerstellung bei World of Warcraft ist? Ich hab sogar dort eineinhalb Stunden zugebracht, bei meinem alllerallerersten Char (Undead Warlock) *g*
> 
> Es ist einfach dieses Wissen: "Ok, das wird mein allererster Char im neuen Spiel...an diesen Avatar werde ich mich mein Leben lang erinnern" elches einen dann zuer Perfektion treibt *g*



hoffentlich dnekst du wneigstens etwas ähnlich bei ner hochzeit ..weil nebem dem Char wachst du dann erstmal ne ganze Weile auf.. ungeschminkt!


----------



## ElWimmero (4. August 2008)

Hmmm bezüglich des Startens des ersten Tages...

Hab mir die Tage mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, da ich ja durch die PO usw dann vorzeitig das Spiel zocken könnte, muss ich mir das Game ja downloadn...

wenn das Spiel aber jetz was weiß ich 10 GB groß ist wirds glaub ich nix mit runterladn am erstn tag bei mir.

wenns gut kommt lad ich mit 300 kb/sek. (was ich mir aber dann beim WAR- Download nicht vorstelln kann)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (4. August 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> Hmmm bezüglich des Startens des ersten Tages...
> 
> Hab mir die Tage mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, da ich ja durch die PO usw dann vorzeitig das Spiel zocken könnte, muss ich mir das Game ja downloadn...



ähm, mit PO hast früheren Start is richtig, aba da bekommst dann das Spiel aber vorher schon, was glaubst was los wäre wenn alleine scho die 55k CEler den Client runterladen? Nene, man bekommt das Spiel schon vorher, 1-2 Tage vorher zum installieren usw.


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

Alz erstez werd ich Stund’n damit verbring’n zu gugg’n wie ich ausseh’n will...dann werd ich in da Optionän aussuch’n wie ich da welt wahrnehemn will..... also detail stuf’n un’ so....Nun wird sich da Macht da mich steuert etwaz zu ess’n hol’n un’ etwaz zu trink’n un’ nun werd ich stundenlang durch da welt lauf’n un’ lev’l für lev’l langsam erklimm’n indem ich imma mehr stump’nz köppä an mir baum’ln hab’n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach etwa 2-3 stund’n gequeste werd ich auf meina schön’ RP welt anfang’n mein’ Hassfeind da zwarge zu bekämpf’n Tuplow....freu dich auf meine Waff’n un’ meine Fäuste se werd’n dir gut bekomm’n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonemuss (4. August 2008)

also... ich werde erstmal so 2 tage nach release anfangen.. dann mache ich mir nen schwarzork diesen designe ich dann bis zur perfektion... danach werde ich die ganzen optionen schön optimieren da mit alles butter weich läuft.. danach werde ich mich ins rp abenteuer stürzen und erstmal alles erkunden ... dann fange ich schön an ein paar level zu machen danach werde ich meine rüstung färben und mich mit nem kumpel der über mir steht ins rvr stürzen und auf zwergen trophäen jagt gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja und natürlich erstmal nen katheter legen usw und ne magensonde etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schule schwänzen... muttern wird ruhig gestellt die bekommt bissl geld zum einkaufen oder so und ich hab ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (4. August 2008)

> BlackSun84
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dat stimmt natürlich da haste recht aber immer noch besser als gar nichts. den: der nichts hat aber nichts hat hat mehr als der NICHT nichts hat. verstanden? dann komme in meine quizshow! wir testen die besten wuhu!



> sanschi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kenne da n guten logopäden^^ ne aber jetzt mal im ernst lern schreiben das ist ja graußig. haha ich habe n Ork geflamed!


aber Charerstellung wird immernoch so sein dass meine Zelotin so ähnlich außsehen soll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dermasen derbe^^

sry für meine äußerst inakzeptable Wortwahl und rechtschreibung aber ich sehe die hand vor lauter müdigkeit nicht.
Gute nacht^^
[sub]keine bößen Wörter![/sub]


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich kenne da n guten logopäden^^ ne aber jetzt mal im ernst lern schreiben das ist ja graußig. haha ich habe n Ork geflamed!



waz haste ein problem damit, daz ich da orcaniza benutze von http://www.war-europe.com/?type=2#/orcaniza/?lang=de ich steh numal auf RP un’ deshalb lasse ich mir auch allez in Orcisch übersetz’n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (4. August 2008)

Wenn es bei Ende September mit release Termin bleibt, haben mein Freund und ich Urlaub. 

Wir werden uns einen guten Vorrat an Kaffee kochen und War starten. 
Namen hab ich mir schon überlegt und ich gehe zu 99,9% davon aus, dass der dann noch unbelegt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann werd ich ne Std in der Charerstellung hängen bis alles so aussieht wie ich es will. 
Wenn WAR dann noch so gut wird, wie es sich anhört und ichs mir vorstell, werden wir wohl vorm Rechner hängen bis die Augen zufallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (4. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Als erstes werde ich wohl 3 Stunden im Charakter Fenster verbringen, mir mal alle Klassen und optischen Optionen ansehn!Dann werde ich mir meine alten Namen reservieren Annata für meinen main Schattenkrieger, Rau für meinen Chosen!
> Wenn mein Shattenkrieger endlich fertig ist und schön blass und gefährlich aussieht, starte ich
> Als erstes geh ich auf Erkundungstour und erforsche die Welt! Sobald ich level 5 bin werd ich mir mal Zerstörung vorknüpfen, Sobald es verfügbar ist werde ich all meine Klamotten in schwarz, grau und noch irgendeine depri Farbe färben um somit noch mehr Schrecken in meinen Feinden zu wecken!
> Auf jedenfall werd ich mir viel Zeit lassen um auch ja nichts zu verpassen!



´ne Stunde im Charakter Fenster und mir meinen Jünger erstellen samt Name (nö, verrate ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )... Dann genieße ich die quests, die Welt etc- wenn ich lvl 5 bin, bringe ich die Ordnung in Unordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. August 2008)

Ich hoff mal die NDA is bald weg das man sich bissel was anschauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwerge hassen grünlinge aber nicht umgekert die orks mögen natürlich keine zwerge aber hass wird in warhammer anderes dagestelt......


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> Ich hoff mal die NDA is bald weg das man sich bissel was anschauen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 Die Orks hassen niemanden, das stimmt...sie töten nur alles und jeden der ihnen bei ihren Waaaaaaaaaaghs über den Weg läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theremone (4. August 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> Hmmm bezüglich des Startens des ersten Tages...
> 
> Hab mir die Tage mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, da ich ja durch die PO usw dann vorzeitig das Spiel zocken könnte, muss ich mir das Game ja downloadn...
> 
> ...




Das spiel ist bisjetzt 13,1 gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich spiel wieder nen schwarzork hoch
oder nen Hexenjäger die sind beide voll toll^^


----------



## Shadrolan (4. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die Orks hassen niemanden, das stimmt...sie töten nur alles und jeden der ihnen bei ihren Waaaaaaaaaaghs über den Weg läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber man muss es nicht persönlich nehmen, wenn man weggemoscht wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (4. August 2008)

ich werds mir im forum bequem machen und mich über die ersten heulposts amüsieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2008)

Woot 13,1 Gb... das is ja....  Elephantös ^^

Ich hoffe nur die 13,1 Gb sind sinnvoll genutzt und nicht wie bei einem Spiel das aus >4< DvDs besteht und total kacke ist ^^.
Vllt sagt euch Mace Griffin : Bounty Hunter was ^^   ( hat zwar nur 4 € gekostet aber trotzdem )


----------



## Lari (4. August 2008)

Den ersten Tag der Standard Edition POs werde ich damit verbringen, mit meinem LvL 11 Twink Lowies im RvR Gebiet T1 abzufarmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den CE Headstart nutzen, um bis 20+ zu leveln, bevor die normalen POs reindürfen ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

In drei Tagen lvl 20 in einem Spiel erreichen dessen lvlcap bei 40 liegt? Viel Glück *g*
Hab gar kein Interesse am Powerleveln, ich werd mich schön von Quest zu Quest hangeln, und mir alles ansehen das mir interessant erscheint...bzw. werd ich wahrscheinlich nach Tag 1 bereits 400 bis 500 MB an Screenshots zusammenhaben, so wie ich mich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Efgrib schrieb:


> ich werds mir im forum bequem machen und mich über die ersten heulposts amüsieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachdem ich meine Screenies zusammenhabe, werd ichs mir ebenfalls im Forum gemütlich machen, und Taschentücher an Flameboys wie Efgrib verteilen, wenn die erwarteten Posts ausbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn schon Flamen dann wenigstens kreativ, ich fühle mich gerade unterfordert ^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (4. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du weisst sicher wie simpel die Charerstellung bei World of Warcraft ist? Ich hab sogar dort eineinhalb Stunden zugebracht, bei meinem alllerallerersten Char (Undead Warlock) *g*
> 
> Es ist einfach dieses Wissen: "Ok, das wird mein allererster Char im neuen Spiel...an diesen Avatar werde ich mich mein Leben lang erinnern" elches einen dann zuer Perfektion treibt *g*



Hab ein wenig das Gefühl das ich der einzigste bin in diesem Forum der einfach nur solange auf "zufällig" klickt bis es passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (4. August 2008)

Werde erstmal irgendeinen Char erstellen und das optimale Grafiksetup suchen. Denn schön gemütlich einen Char auf ordnung erstellen mal sehn weißer Löwe, Erzmagier oder Hexenjäger.

und denn erstmal Gegend erkunden und mich mit dem Gameplay vertraut machen.

Und denn wird gespielt ^^


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

Ihr seht das nicht ganz richtig also dass die orks die zwerge nicht hassen stimmt nicht....ich meine jetzt nur mal von der logik her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Orks mögen niemanden und töten alles was sich ihnen in den Weg stellt...so aber sie wollen ja die Zwerge auch töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will damit jetzt sagen..... wenn man jemanden töten will wird man diesen hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. August 2008)

@ Sorzzara: Vor drei Wochen geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man alles schon kennt, gehts natürlich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (4. August 2008)

Du bist nicht er einzige der das macht Tuplow :-P finde das einfach nur schrecklich zu viel auswahl bei der Char erstellung zu haben... wie z.b. bei SWG oder AOC. Würde es keinen Zufalls-Knopf geben wäre ich extrems aufgeschmissen und würde nie zum spielen kommen^^


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

Mensch habt ihr denn noch gar keine Vorstellung wie ihr aussehen wollt im spiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man hat da doch eig immer schon so vorstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (4. August 2008)

Also ich werde gemütlich in Azeroth sitzen!Mich freuen das einige nervige Leute  jetz Warhammer spielen und dann ein bisschen PvP machen gehn.Ja genau so werde ich den ersten Tag verbringen!Ich freu mich schon drauf!Whhuuup


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. August 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Also ich werde gemütlich in Azeroth sitzen!Mich freuen das einige nervige Leute  jetz Warhammer spielen und dann ein bisschen PvP machen gehn.Ja genau so werde ich den ersten Tag verbringen!Ich freu mich schon drauf!Whhuuup



Ist völlig ok, aber die nervigen Leute wirds bei dir trotzdem en masse geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wo du wahrscheinlich sogar dazu gehörst


----------



## Lari (4. August 2008)

Und wenn die ersten Server zusammengelegt werden in WoW, bevor die Müllermilch in Azeroth ranzig wird, dann werden wir in stillem Gedenken an WoW in der unvermeidlichen Stadt ein paar Jungfern für euch opfern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ne Off-Topic-Frage: Flamen zukünfitge WAR-Spieler in den WoW-Foren genauso low rum? ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Also ich werde gemütlich in Azeroth sitzen!Mich freuen das einige nervige Leute  jetz Warhammer spielen und dann ein bisschen PvP machen gehn.Ja genau so werde ich den ersten Tag verbringen!Ich freu mich schon drauf!Whhuuup



Komisch, kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass wir hier die WoW Spieler gefragt haben, was sie machen wenn W.A.R released wird...frei nach dem Motto, wenn die MMORPG Spieler reden, haben die Grindfarmer Pause.

Wenns dich interessiert, ich werde mich kurz nach der W.A.R Installation von meiner WoW Gilde verabschieden, und sämtliche Vorräte/Gold/nonbound Items in die Gildenbank schmeissen, Friendlist clearen, Ignorelist clearen, Gilde leaven und meinen Benutzernamen sowie Passwort im Tradechannel posten *g*...sollen sie damit glücklich werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (4. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Und wenn die ersten Server zusammengelegt werden in WoW, bevor die Müllermilch in Azeroth ranzig wird, dann werden wir in stillem Gedenken an WoW in der unvermeidlichen Stadt ein paar Jungfern für euch opfern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meistens nich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär auch echt schlimm. Aber weiß ja nich was die WoW'ler haben, aber das haben sie mit AoC auch fabriziert. Alles was ihnen die Gilde ein wenig verkleinern könnte, wird als potentieller Feind anerkannt. Dadurch werden die niedrigstens Instinke geweckt und das Gehirn auf eine Not-Versorgung geschaltet. Dann erfolgt das low-flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Komisch, kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass wir hier die WoW Spieler gefragt haben, was sie machen wenn W.A.R released wird...frei nach dem Motto, wenn die MMORPG Spieler reden, haben die Grindfarmer Pause.
> 
> Wenns dich interessiert, ich werde mich kurz nach der W.A.R Installation von meiner WoW Gilde verabschieden, und sämtliche Vorräte/Gold/nonbound Items in die Gildenbank schmeissen, Friendlist clearen, Ignorelist clearen, Gilde leaven und meinen Benutzernamen sowie Passwort im Tradechannel posten *g*...sollen sie damit glücklich werden
> 
> ...




Das ist auch ne gute idee aber ich werde meine übriegen 4890 g an low leveler die neu mit WoW angefangen gerecht aufteilen jeder bekommt 300g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da werden sie sich freune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann werde ich mich in sw auf den brunnen stellen den /2 chat mal so richtig zuspammen (muhahahaha jetzt mache ich das aml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und damit prahlen das sich jetzt mein komplettes s4 set kaputt amchen werde bis ich keine rüsti mehr habe dann meiner Gilde sagen, dass WoW ein k*** gami ist und dann nochmal im /2 chat schrieben das WAR geiler ist und die ganzen WoW kleinkinder bloß dableiben sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann werde ich wie ja Sorzzara auch meine Account daten in den chat stellen.....WoW beende.....WoW löschen....und dann meine WAR CE installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (4. August 2008)

mein erser tag hätte ja so ausgesehen..spaltah erstellen----> schädel spalten...

aber daraus wird ja leider nix, also warte ich mit dem kauf, bis der spaltah da is^^


----------



## Chiroc (4. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> Alz erstez werd ich Stund’n damit verbring’n zu gugg’n wie ich ausseh’n will...dann werd ich in da Optionän aussuch’n wie ich da welt wahrnehemn will..... also detail stuf’n un’ so....Nun wird sich da Macht da mich steuert etwaz zu ess’n hol’n un’ etwaz zu trink’n un’ nun werd ich stundenlang durch da welt lauf’n un’ lev’l für lev’l langsam erklimm’n indem ich imma mehr stump’nz köppä an mir baum’ln hab’n
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm...ich hab jetzt keine Zeit mir alle Posts durchzulesen, aber dich könnten vielleicht "da Schädelspaltaz" interessieren eine reine Grünling RP Gilde: www.schädelspaltaz.de.vu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

Gerne mein grüner freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



funktioniert leider nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komme immer auf diese seite http://www.nic.de.vu/


----------



## Zaratres (4. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> Ihr seht das nicht ganz richtig also dass die orks die zwerge nicht hassen stimmt nicht....ich meine jetzt nur mal von der logik her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



töten ein dieb einen menschen weil er ihn hasst oder weil er sein gold will?^^
sry aber ich denk schon einen ork is das s... egal ob das zwerg oder mensch oder elf is solange er war zum umhauen hat .
wie ich schon sagt wird hass in der warhammer welt anderes  dagestelt....
so findet ein hochelfen einen chaoskrieger genausoschlim wie einen dunkelelfen aber der dunkelelf hasst hochelfen überalles andere es gibt keinen feind den er so hasst wie den hochelfen....
hoff mal manche verstehen das endlich hir will nicht flamen oder rummotzen aber was  nit stimmt kann ich nit so einfach stehen lassen....

Da ich mir am ersten tag einen goblin mach werd,  mache ich  das was  goblins am besten können leuten in den rückenstecken und so schnell wie möglich weglaufen bist wer bemerkt hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> Ihr seht das nicht ganz richtig also dass die orks die zwerge nicht hassen stimmt nicht....ich meine jetzt nur mal von der logik her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



töten ein dieb einen menschen weil er ihn hasst oder weil er sein gold will?^^
sry aber ich denk schon einen ork is das s... egal ob das zwerg oder mensch oder elf is solange er was zum umhauen hat .
wie ich schon sagt wird hass in der warhammer welt anderes  dagestelt....
so findet ein hochelfen einen chaoskrieger genausoschlim wie einen dunkelelfen aber der dunkelelf hasst hochelfen über alles andere es gibt keinen feind den er so hasst wie den hochelfen....
hoff mal manche verstehen das endlich hir will nicht flamen oder rummotzen aber was  nit stimmt kann ich nit so einfach stehen lassen....

Da ich mir am ersten tag einen goblin mach werd,  mache ich  das was  goblins am besten können leuten in den rückenstecken und so schnell wie möglich weglaufen bist wer bemerkt hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

Das ist eine gute sichtweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt i-wie hast du da schon recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (4. August 2008)

danke ´´verbeugung`` und schell weglaufen........


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Hmm...ich hab jetzt keine Zeit mir alle Posts durchzulesen, aber dich könnten vielleicht "da Schädelspaltaz" interessieren eine reine Grünling RP Gilde: www.schädelspaltaz.de.vu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



könnest du das nochmal überprüfen? würde gerne in in das Regiment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dan ist der start nicht so einsam


----------



## Camillo70 (4. August 2008)

> Du bist nicht er einzige der das macht Tuplow :-P finde das einfach nur schrecklich zu viel auswahl bei der Char erstellung zu haben... wie z.b. bei SWG oder AOC. Würde es keinen Zufalls-Knopf geben wäre ich extrems aufgeschmissen und würde nie zum spielen kommen^^



also die charaktererstellung von Aoc würde ich mir schon wünschen. den sie reden ja immer von INDIVIDUALITÄT das keiner ausieht wie der andere. und nicht jede frau hat 75b brustumfang manchen haben auch doppel d ne^^
fand das mit den Brüsten schon toll weil ich mein eine zierliche frau muss kleine Busen haben und eine größere natürlich größere Busen.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Komisch nur, dass auch die kleinste, und zierlichste Frau in AoC zwei Eisenbahnstoppern vor sich herträgt...oder anders ausgedrückt, 9/10 MMORPG Spielern sind männlichen geschlechts *g*


Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen...wahrscheinlich werd ich...fragt mich bitte nicht warum...einen grossen Teil meiner Spielzeit am ersten Tag damit verbringen, die ungefähren Hitpoints von Crittern wie Ratten, Kaninchen, Schlangen, etc. zu ergründen...dazu sind meist Lifedrainspells, und umfangreiche Kampfloganalysen notwendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (4. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> könnest du das nochmal überprüfen? würde gerne in in das Regiment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich schon....im WWW funktionieren ja keine Sonderzeichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also es ist natürlich schaedelspaltaz.de.vu


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2008)

Wenns sowas im Chaos startgebiet gibt ^^
Und wenn es sowas da geben sollte musst du aufpassen das es dich nicht frisst xD


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

okay....ähm...lese gerade auf RP servern wird es so sien dass man sich mauell falaggen muss um im RvR mmitmischen zu können und ich wollte lieber Open RvR .....aber das gibts anscheinden nit mit RP also anscheinden gibts keine Open RvR - RP server -.-......also ich melde mich ma bei euch an aber falls es halt kienen open RvR rp gibt gehe ich lieber auf einen normalen RvR server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich kommt das noch rein weil ich meine zu richtigem Warhammer RP muss doch auch der krieg der Völker dirn sien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Quelle wäre nett Sanschi!

*Link pls!!!einself11!*


----------



## Chiroc (4. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> okay....ähm...lese gerade auf RP servern wird es so sien dass man sich mauell falaggen muss um im RvR mmitmischen zu können und ich wollte lieber Open RvR .....aber das gibts anscheinden nit mit RP also anscheinden gibts keine Open RvR - RP server -.-......also ich melde mich ma bei euch an aber falls es halt kienen open RvR rp gibt gehe ich lieber auf einen normalen RvR server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hab bisher immer gehört, dass Mythic zu jeder Server Art noch eine RP Variante anbieten möchte...sie sollten aus WoW lernen, wo erst nach ein paar Monaten RP PvP kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

hatte es von hier bzw. ein kumpel hat es mir gesagt http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53573 habe jetzt aber sleber nachgelesen er hat es nur falsch verstanden steht hier auch das beide varianten jeweisl in pvp gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo sollte eure gilde denn dann rauf? also open pvp rp oder core?


----------



## Deathstyle (4. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Also ich hab bisher immer gehört, dass Mythic zu jeder Server Art noch eine RP Variante anbieten möchte...sie sollten aus WoW lernen, wo erst nach ein paar Monaten RP PvP kam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei AoC haben mir RP'ler erklärt das ich dort auf den RP PvP Servern nicht Wahllos jeden umhauen dürfte sondern das ganze RP-mäßig ankündigen muss - also von wegen im Busch raschelt ein lauernder angreifer oder wat weiss ich für gewäsch.
Demnach müsste man sich halt flaggen und seinen Gegner nicht vorwarnen - keine Ahnung was RP für rule-sets haben was open PvP angeht aber demnach scheint das ja durchaus überflüssig zu sein.

Wundert mich nur, mir ist das eh latte - aber wurd mir da so erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonemuss (4. August 2008)

ich hab hier garnichts falsch verstanden ich hab nur die ersten 3 beiträge gelesen...


PS: welches s4 willstn kaputt machen?
hm bist dir sicher das du das alles verschenken ;P? noch ein paar gold und du hättest ja die 5000...



back to topic:

ich finde der erste tag ist was besonderes und man sollte alles ausprobieren, wobei das rvr schon am wichtigsten ist...


----------



## Hammerschild (4. August 2008)

*Wie starte ich meinen ersten Tag in WAR ?
*

Als erstes werde ich mir meinen Eisenbrecher erstellen und mich schleunigst in unsere Gilde inviten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann wird geschaut wer noch mit mir im Zwergengebiet rumrennt und die ersten Level werden dann flugs erledigt. Sobald die Möglichkeit besteht werde ich ins Menschengebiet reisen und mich mit den anderen aus der Gilde erstmal fleissig ins RvR stürzen und danach genüsslich unsere Siege gegen das Chaos feiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Respektive deine Gliedmaßen zusammensuchen, wenn du bei deiner fröhlichen lvlerei auf ein Rudel gut gelaunter Chaosspieler triffst *g*


----------



## Kranak90 (4. August 2008)

Auren an (eine davon verlangsamt)-> Zwerg kommt mit seinen kurzen Beinen langsamer als als langsam weg -> hinter dem Zwerg herlaufen -> Bart abschneiden -> Kopf abschneiden -> beide Trophäen einsacken.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Du hast -Bart gründlich waschen- vergessen!

Man will sich ja nix einfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

ich komme mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwergen jagen ist doch ne schöne beschäftigung


----------



## Havamal (4. August 2008)

Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch das sie Fernkampf vs Nahkampf gebalanced bekommen! Na gut Fernkampf ein bischen overpowern wär nicht schlecht!


Will endlich meinen Shattenkrieger in seiner schwarzen Rüstung auf Zertsörung loslassen!


----------



## KennyKiller (4. August 2008)

also erstmal kommt der Sigmapriester dran, dann kommt ka der Maschinist dann irgendeiner der Zerstörung , vllt spiel ich an einem tag ja nur 1klasse da sie mir so gut gefällt, ka!


----------



## Rayon (4. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch das sie Fernkampf vs Nahkampf gebalanced bekommen! Na gut Fernkampf ein bischen overpowern wär nicht schlecht!



Doch, wäre schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (5. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> ich komme mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, nicht nur Zwergen jagen ist schön, da gibts noch Menschen und Hoch Elfen, die kann man auch gut jagen finde ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (5. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> hatte es von hier bzw. ein kumpel hat es mir gesagt http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53573 habe jetzt aber sleber nachgelesen er hat es nur falsch verstanden steht hier auch das beide varianten jeweisl in pvp gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Darüber sind wir uns noch nicht einig.


----------



## Havamal (5. August 2008)

Wieviele von euch werden mit einen MMO aufhören um nach Warhammer auszuwandern? Ich hab schon vor nem Jahr mit WOW aufgehört und Warhammer ist das erste MMO das mich seitdem wieder interessiert!

Blöder Sommer, kann bei der Hitze nie schlafen, wenn ich wenigstens in der Beta wäre, aber nein


----------



## Mitzy (5. August 2008)

Ich werde vermutlich mit WoW und AoC aufhören


----------



## Evereve (5. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass auch die kleinste, und zierlichste Frau in AoC zwei Eisenbahnstoppern vor sich herträgt...



Hehe, das kenn ich. 
Mein Freund, sein Kumpel und ich (Weibchen) haben vor ner Woche Twinks in AOC angefangen. Die zwei Herren wollten auch mal eine Frau spielen. 
Meine Frau wurde eine normal gebaute, eher zierliche mit schmaler Brust, vom Gesicht her eher etwas böse. 
Die zwei Männer wählten das zuckersüße Schnutengesicht mit den größtmöglichen Eutern und Hintern, blondes langes Haar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. August 2008)

Meine Dunkelelfen Zauberin steht optisch schon fest (dank Beta), das sollte schnell gehen. Dann werde ich die Quests machen und vermutlich das erste mal komplett verstehen. Mit RvR werde ich wohl erst mit Level 10 beginnen. Die einzelnen Public Quests abarbeiten, usw. 

Abends jedoch werde ich wieder in in Azeroth & Co. einloggen. Ja, man kann auch beides spielen und mögen, auch wenn es hier manchmal anders aussieht.


----------



## Hammerschild (5. August 2008)

Es freut mich sehr wenn das gesamte Chaos versucht mir alles mögliche abzuschneiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu finden bin ich auf´m *RP Server* ...  mal sehen wer wem was zuerst abschneidet !


*
FÜR SIGMAR !*


----------



## Freddy1111 (5. August 2008)

An meinem ersten Tag werd ich mir mal in ruhe meinen Char erstellen (Dank Open Beta werd ich meinen MainChar hinsichlich Klasse schon wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Dann in Ruhe das Startgebiet erforschen, ein paar Quests machen und dann langsam in die Startgebiete der anderen Rassen der Ordung reisen.
Dort werd ich mich mit meiner (dann hoffentlich existenten) Gilde treffen und ein paar PQ´s bestreiten.

Was ich vergessen habe und was sehr wichtig ist: ich werd so lange auf meinen Char klicken bis er sagt: "aua, mein Auge"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

